# Close Please!



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

Had him for over a year, within the last week he's been looking sickly and developed white fuzzy fungus looking things over him and not swimming actively.
I find him laying on random parts of the tank not moving more than before.
Moved him into a 2.5g gallon spec 2 weeks ago with aged water changes every three days.
Anubias nana, mazanita driftwood, marimo moss ball + akadama/fluval ebi mix substrate. TDS 150~200. PH 7.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. not sure what that is, but i would get some Betta fix in there. i have had a few Betta get sick and Betta fix has always worked for me. Cheers


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

diagnosed cotton fungus, spread too quickly so I buried Scarface ><. sad times.


----------

